# Electronics student joining the forums



## EngIntoHW (May 10, 2010)

Hello everybody.

I'm a third year student in Electrical Engineering and have been training Muay Thai for 8 months now.

I really enjoy practicing Muay Thai and I try to get better in this as time advances.

I'm glad to join the forums.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2010)

All I remember from my one class in Electrical Engineering is V=IR 

Welcome to MT....


----------



## crushing (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

BTW, my eldest son is graduating high school this spring and has chosen to go to college for electrical/computer egineering.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Sukerkin (May 10, 2010)

Welcome to MartialTalk, *Eng*.  

Whilst not solely an electrical engineer, it is a subject I know a fair bit about as I design software control systems for the National Grid .

We don't have a sub-forum for such things, unfortunately {} but we do have a high proportion of well educated and technically minded people here, so you won't feel like the only techie in the kingdom of the Luddites :lol:.


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2010)

Welcome!  :wavey:   

Telecom engineer here.


----------



## EngIntoHW (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome.

*Carol*,
What kind of communication protocols are you dealing with?


----------



## Carol (May 10, 2010)

IP stacks and WAN signaling: SIP, SS7, ISDN, MGCP, and the like.


----------



## jks9199 (May 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, *Eng*.
> 
> Whilst not solely an electrical engineer, it is a subject I know a fair bit about as I design software control systems for the National Grid .
> 
> We don't have a sub-forum for such things, unfortunately {} but we do have a high proportion of well educated and technically minded people here, so you won't feel like the only techie in the kingdom of the Luddites :lol:.


Smart people scary... make magic boxes work!  Tell little people in screen what to write and when to dance.

Need more torches!  Need more pitchforks!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 10, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 10, 2010)

Carol said:


> IP stacks and WAN signaling: SIP, SS7, ISDN, MGCP, and the like.


Wow Carol I was telecom too!


----------



## seasoned (May 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (May 10, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the site.....


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Guro Harold (May 31, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, *Eng*.
> 
> Whilst not solely an electrical engineer, it is a subject I know a fair bit about as I design software control systems for the National Grid .


Pretty Cool!!!


----------

